# My current set-up



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Pioneer Elite Pro-1150HD
D* HR21-700 HD-DVR
Yamaha RX-V661 AVR
5 x Onix x-ls speakers
2 x Infinity Beta 40's(rear surrounds)
Onix X-Sub(soon to be replaced with a DIY beast)
PS3
Extras such as: Peerless wall mount, BJC hdmi cables, Tripp-Lite power centers/surge.


----------



## JerryDelColliano (Aug 24, 2008)

*I-G-L-I-L-E-S = Eagles*

Hey man - nice system.

I am a big Eagles fan having grown up in Chestnut Hill. I now live in LA and record the games and watch them in my theater in HD off of DirecTV.


----------

